# Musher's Secret for protecting paws against concrete



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Has anyone had any experience with Musher's Secret as protection from hot pavement/concrete? I'd rather not expose Vida to it, but living in NYC and walking around everywhere with me as my in-training service dog, she'll be exposed to it regardless of my preferences, and I want to protect her paws. The container says it's good protection for hot asphalt and pavement, I just wanted to see what others say.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I would try it. It didn't help my dog with wearing a spot on his pads, but that didn't have anything to do with hot concrete.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think it's going to protect, it's just a greasy topical. It's not like wearing boots. I use it to prevent deep cracks on dogs that have dry pads or pads that seem prone to cracking after jogging on pavement. It's more like...if you walked around barefoot on hot pavement, would your body lotion protect your feet? No, it just helps keep your skin moist.


----------

